# Leg of lamb (super easy)



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yummy! 

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 2 hours
Ingredients:
•Leg of lamb
•kosher salt
•pepper
•1 tablespoon minced garlic

Preparation:
Trim lamb of excess fat and rinse under cold water. Place in roasting pan and sprinkle with kosher salt. Rub with minced garlic.

Roast in a 325 degree oven until golden brown. Remeber to baste every 30-45 minutes with pan drippings. You want to roast it for about 30 minutes per pound

Super Easy Roast Leg of Lamb Recipe


----------

